
Satellite photos of possible crash site of MH370 - ps4fanboy
https://photos-4.dropbox.com/t/0/AAAFoSL9yTdmE2e4_DanfiQ5uk_dIxS6rH4LdM3m2NlzKg/12/278996766/jpeg/32x32/3/1395306000/0/2/DIGO_00718_01_14.jpg/i8-tgdryiKA-RGrF0bqZp6kq1abmJlDkQ-02XKzQQ2E?size=1280x960
======
ianlevesque
Mirror for when Dropbox goes over bandwidth limit
[http://i.imgur.com/UYDAYfz.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/UYDAYfz.jpg)

~~~
dhimes
Thank you. It's 1200 UTC and dropbox is hosed.

------
WestCoastJustin
Here is google maps of the lat and lng's:

[https://maps.google.ca/maps?q=-43.5834,90.5737](https://maps.google.ca/maps?q=-43.5834,90.5737)
[from 1]

[https://maps.google.ca/maps?q=-44.0302,91.1327](https://maps.google.ca/maps?q=-44.0302,91.1327)
[from 2]

Based off these images:

[1]
[https://photos-4.dropbox.com/t/0/AAAFoSL9yTdmE2e4_DanfiQ5uk_...](https://photos-4.dropbox.com/t/0/AAAFoSL9yTdmE2e4_DanfiQ5uk_dIxS6rH4LdM3m2NlzKg/12/278996766/jpeg/32x32/3/1395306000/0/2/DIGO_00718_01_14.jpg/i8-tgdryiKA-
RGrF0bqZp6kq1abmJlDkQ-02XKzQQ2E?size=1280x960)

[2]
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BjJuy3QCUAAHS7s.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BjJuy3QCUAAHS7s.jpg:large)

~~~
davidw
Ok, so unless they were trying to rendezvous with the secret undersea Nazi
base on the underwater volcano, it looks like the "steal the airplane" thing
either was wrong entirely or went completely awry.

So I wonder how it got out there.

~~~
Shivetya
Flying is my bet.

As for scenarios, based on what CNN had on their screens I would say of the
media, they have pretty much jumped the shark.

I am more and more interested in what steps international authorities will
take with regards to requirements for commercial aircraft. We have the
technology to prevent disappearances like this from occurring again, so will
they step up and require them? The costs of the search must be pretty high by
now

~~~
pizza234
One of the scenarios, which has been credited as reasonable, is a big fire in
the aircraft [1].

In the scenario depicted, "all the busses are pulled", in which case the
airplane goes silent, then restored one by one, except that because of the
fire, restoration hasn't been possible.

If that will prove to be the case, I think prevention measures would be quite
hard - circuits were silenced.

[1]=[https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z13cv1gohsmbv5jmy22...](https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z13cv1gohsmbv5jmy221vrfyiz3vdhbop04)

~~~
intslack
>which has been credited as reasonable

No it hasn't:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7431715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7431715)

------
munimkazia
I am obviously no expert, but I expected something more clearer than this.
This doesn't look too different from the smudges and discoloration all over
the image (are those ocean waves?)

~~~
tom_morrow
RAAF has gotten radar reflections off the objects in this area.

~~~
munimkazia
Yeah, I read that bit of news after posting my comment. I guess they do
account for something when you add radar reflections of solid objects.

------
001sky
"P-8 has arrived in Indian Ocean area; US 7th Fleet spokesperson confirms they
have located the debris identified by Australia"

Awaiting confirm on just what it is...

~~~
uptown
"RAAF P3 crew unable to locate debris. Cloud & rain limited visbility. Further
aircraft to continue search for #MH370"

[https://twitter.com/AMSA_News/status/446583054002171904](https://twitter.com/AMSA_News/status/446583054002171904)

------
ars
It looks like just waves, or noise.

But I think they think it's real because it looks the same on both types of
imaging, while the noise looks different between the two images.

~~~
bane
Right, the two images are off of two different sensors. Probably off the same
satellite, one is a panchromatic image and one is probably one channel off of
a multispectral sensor. The DTGs are the same (March 16th 2014, 4:16Zulu/12:16
Local).

For reference, DIGO is the Australian version of the U.S. NGA.

They probably have a bunch of analysts pulling long shifts staring at endless
images of ocean along the suspected track.

------
elleferrer
Doubtful on this one. I've seen several objects in satellite images of
'significant size' on Tomnod

------
glbrew
That is fucking incredible they could find that in the Indian Ocean

~~~
rhizome
Funny that the US Military and Intelligence technology was never put to use
here. Gives you a sense of the ethics in play.

~~~
omegant
I´m just wild guessing here, but if the US had had the MH370 located with a
classified radar or satellite, and they know it had crashed, It would be
stupid to disclose that technology. They would better use available resources
to point the actual position to the search teams (like: "look at this
interesting satellite ping arc"), without showing that they knew the position
all the time.

I´m not telling this is the actual case, but I would do it if I were the one
in charge of such technology.

------
markovbling
Watched a mind-blowing TED talk by former NASA researcher Dan Berkenstock on
the state of Satellite imagery and what we're going to be able to do in the
next couple of years:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_berkenstock_the_world_is_one_bi...](http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_berkenstock_the_world_is_one_big_dataset_now_how_to_photograph_it)

One fascinating use-case is “gleaning a country’s consumption from images
showing the number of cars in every one of its Walmart parking lots"

We live in such interesting times!

~~~
eitally
There was a story on NPR a few weeks back stating that Lowe's (or Home Depot,
I can't remember) is already doing this.

~~~
jonah
[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-02-26/lowes-
most-p...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-02-26/lowes-most-
powerful-sales-tool-satellites)

M:
[https://operationsroom.wordpress.com/2014/03/04/forecasting-...](https://operationsroom.wordpress.com/2014/03/04/forecasting-
store-traffic-from-the-sky/)

[http://mjperry.blogspot.com/2010/08/markets-in-everything-
pa...](http://mjperry.blogspot.com/2010/08/markets-in-everything-parking-
lot.html)

------
plicense
Looks more like sea water reflection.

------
chrisBob
I just watched "All Is Lost" with Robert Redford, and I can't help but think
that if you are going to have your boat sink in the Indian Ocean, now would be
a REALLY good time to do it.

------
triggercut
As I mentioned in a previous thread:

Distance between: 43:58:34S 090:57:37E 44:03:02S 091:13:27E is 22.72km
according to WolframAlpha

Images are from DigitalGlobe. A commercial satellite imagery / spatial data
provider who provide a lot of imagery that powers Google Earth / Map. Also
providing the imagery for the crowd-sourced effort for the search.

More info on their satellites on their wiki
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DigitalGlobe](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DigitalGlobe)

------
blackdogie
The MH370 has the following dimensions

 _Wing span 60.9 metres; Overall length 63.7 metres; Tail Height 18.5 metres_

Just thinking out loud... but a piece that's 24m long, seems a bit small. To
me it makes me think of a boat or something similar. I guess the news agencies
are happy with this news today, at least they don't have to keep on repeating
the fluff from the last few days.

~~~
mseebach
60.9 meter wingspan, minus 5.8 meter cabin width, divided by two = 27.5 meters
length of each wing. I'd say that computes.

------
houseofshards
Question: why are they timestamped March 16, 2014 ?

~~~
glimmung
I'd have thought that was the date of the image capture - surely it takes an
immense amount of time to process that volume of imagery in order to pick out
such a thing?

~~~
vidyesh
So there is a chance that from the time the image is taken till today it has
drifted and the search area would again has to be widen around that location?

------
blueskin_
404.

------
Sarkie
Is this really hacker news worthy?

~~~
DigitalSea
A plane full of people vanished with no sign of wreckage nor anything to go on
with tens of thousands of kilometres of possible search area. I'd say this is
definitely "Hacker News worthy".

~~~
javajosh
Actually, it's not even newsworthy. This is very similar to the live coverage
of car chases that have no real news value - it is sensationalist journalism
at it's worst. There are much bigger problems in the world. Heck, car
accidents killed far more people in the US alone since this story began than
were on that plane (30k/year means 82/day). And this is ignoring new
revelations about technology companies being complicit in NSA spying - which
is _very_ Hacker News worthy.

The Crimean crisis is a good example of a news-worthy story that is absolutely
not Hacker News-worthy.

~~~
Houshalter
It's _interesting_. 99% of the things on hacker news are insignificant and
have little impact on the world. No one is saying that this plane is
significant.

